# My ASUS RT-N66U Doesn't Deliver the raw Modem Speed to LAN or Wi-Fi



## TerryMcAuliffe

A few more things:

-- Rebooting the router made no difference

-- The router is not running hot, it is warm and in a well ventilated location away from everything.


----------



## deafboy

Are you sure it's actually the router and not something else?

What are you using on the computer side of things in terms of connections? How far are you away?

I have the same router and am getting fantastic performance despite going through a bunch of walls, floor/ceiling, etc.

Also, what are you using to monitor the speeds?


----------



## TerryMcAuliffe

Let me emphasize that I'm complaining about the LAN speed out of the router.

As you know, there is one input (from the modem) and four Ethernet outputs, plus wi-fi.

I'm measuring with speedtest.net on my computers and iPhone

All I'm saying is that if I measure the speed with speedtest.net straight from the modem it is MUCH faster than if I measure it from one of the router outputs. I expected some loss in speed but not 45%

I ran the computer test with a brand new Dell XPS with 1 gigabit Ethernet card. Same results with two other computers. To eliminate other factors I ran a cable directly from the router to the computer with nothing else in the way. The other three ports were unplugged.

So remember, I'm asking about the speed loss on the hub/switch part of the router.


----------



## deafboy

It's hard to really say since I haven't experienced any of those issues. My speed from the modem directly, LAN via the router, and wifi via the router (both 2.4GHz and 5.0GHz bands) are all more or less the same (depending on distance obviously) at ~60-70Mbps.

I'll give it a go and test a few things again later on today and report back though just in case.

When running speedtest, are you sure that it's using the same server? I have a few local to me that get very different results.

I'd try playing with the QoS settings and check the logs. There shouldn't be anywhere near that kind of loss.

I'll report back later on today


----------



## darksideleader

Do you have QOS or something enabled that is effect the speed?

It's not uncommon for cable companies to throttle you during peak hours. Are the speed tests in the same time period?


----------



## EekTheCat

Disable QoS then download something from a fast local server or torrent something with plenty of seeders. Speedtest isn't a very good benchmark. Wifi shouldn't be faster than wired.


----------



## deafboy

My results...all using the same computer pretty much right next to the router (~5 feet)

Since you were using speedtest I decided to go the same route and use speedtest and using the same local server on each run.

LAN via Modem: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2881438968 (64.62Mbps down / 12.10 Mbps up) @ ~9:25pm

LAN via Router: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2881434832 (59.16Mbps down / 11.54 Mbps up)@ ~9:20pm

Wireless via Router to USB Dongle (5GHz band): http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2881449185 (73.99Mbps down / 12.10 Mbps up)@ ~9:35pm

Wireless via Router to USB Dongle (2.4GHz band): http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2881450477 (73.89Mbps down / 12.08 Mbps up)@ ~9:36pm


----------



## TerryMcAuliffe

Thank you deafboy for the information.
Your unit seems to have very little loss in speed while mine definitely has significant loss.

I'll wait for more suggestions from other readers.
I can't experiment until my family members are away for a fairly long time.
At my house the wired network runs many hard wired cameras and three desk computers, one with TV set, and the wireless often supports 5 iPhones and one iPad and one laptop!

(None of this was connected during my testing - all turned off or unplugged)

All devices are capable of Gigabit speeds. I upgraded everything in the last six months.
Amazingly, other than the HBO-GO and SHOWTIME issues I've never thought my network and internet ran slow.

BTW - my testing was all done within an hour - so I don't suspect cable modem throttling affecting some but not all of the readings.
I reran each speed test three times - but did not look to see if the same server was used every time. Next time I'll look at that.

Any suggestions on other ways to do a speed test other than speedtest.net?

I really wish I could swap my router for a different unit of the same type. My old router is a clunker, so it won't provide a good swap test.


----------



## deafboy

Transfer from one machine to another machine on the same network...

With that many hardwired machines, you should definitely take a gander at the QoS and set different priorities. Also, are you using both bands on the wifi?


----------



## TerryMcAuliffe

Here's an update based on swapping in my old Netgear WNR1000 Router.

First, my conclusion: *My ASUS Router has something wrong with its LAN circuitry causing it to run slow.*

I determined that by taking out the ASUS and inserting my old NETGEAR back in.

Prior to this I reran the LAN Speedtests on 3 computers and they were slow - as documented earlier.

I inserted the NETGEAR router and turned the WIFI Radio off.

Then I reran Speedtest on my three computers - wow! 72+ Mbps down, 12+ Mbps up !

This speed was accomplished with two switches in the network and six hard wired video cameras hooked to BlueIris server!

Then I hooked the ASUS Router to one of my switches (nothing connected to the LAN ports)

My LAN speed on the three computers was unaffected. The WIFI performance was between 30 and 40 Mbps down, 6 to 8.5 Mbps up, depending ion iPhone and location. That is excellent!

My conclusion? Who knows? It seems as if the ASUS router messes up LAN speeds if something is connected to a port.
I changed no wiring when I swapped Netgear for ASUS. Just plugged cables, that's it.

So... I'm leaving well enough alone. I should get a replacement ASUS router. But not today.


----------



## deafboy

Sorry to hear your unit is defective







At least you have some kind of work around


----------



## tp4tissue

Just a quick update to this if anyone else is having the same problem..

It's due to the Asus firmware.

Flash tomato.. boom, problem solved.


----------



## TerryMcAuliffe

Thank you. I will try that when I have an opportunity and report.


----------



## The_Nephilim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerryMcAuliffe*
> 
> Thank you. I will try that when I have an opportunity and report.


YES I am looking forward to this report.. I am looking to buy this Router but not If I am going to experience these drastically slow speeds..


----------



## TerryMcAuliffe

Sorry about the delay - I have done nothing for a while - back to school has consumed all my personal bandwidth


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tp4tissue*
> 
> Just a quick update to this if anyone else is having the same problem..
> 
> It's due to the Asus firmware.
> 
> Flash tomato.. boom, problem solved.


Lol, first thing I do when I buy new routers is to flash Tomato. Tomato firmware support is pretty much my primary criteria when buying new routers. I'm getting 98Mbps down/5Mbps up (Charter 100/5 internet) on my RT-N66u running Tomato Shibby 112 with wired clients. *sigh* It's somewhat sad that my WLAN throughput is worse than my internet speed.


----------



## Icekilla

What about DD-WRT? Is it any better compared to Tomato?


----------



## rui-no-onna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> What about DD-WRT? Is it any better compared to Tomato?


I reckon it's a matter of personal preference. I've used both and I like Tomato more than DD-WRT.


----------



## Annayya

I have the same issue.
I recently upgraded by download speed from 25 Mbps to 50 Mbps but the ASUS RT-N66U can only go upto 34 Mbps no matter what I do








When I connect a wire directly to the ISP Modem I get the full 50 Mbps.

Turning off and restarting the router or modem didn't help.
Turning off QOS made no difference either. I have set-up my QOS perfectly but I turned it off to check anyway.

I paid $200 for this router and with a 5 year warranty and I am able to return it at any time.
I will not flash it with anything because I did not pay so much to sit and work on this for hours and reconfigure everything.
Please let me know if there is a quick fix to this issue. If not I will just get another one and if that doesn't work I will exchange it with a different brand.


----------



## deafboy

What are you using for wireless?


----------



## Annayya

I figured out that its the PPPoE issue.
If I let ASUS handle the PPPoE, the maximum download speed I get is around 34 Mbps.

If I let the modem do the PPPoE and I set the router to automatic IP I get the full 50 Mbps from the router but this feature does not allow me to use the AiCloud as the IP is 192....
Let me know if there is any way to fix the router to handle PPPoE better or if I can have access to AiCloud when I set up the Modem to the PPPoE and I set the router to do Automatic IP


----------

